# Pandemic pandemonium



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It beggars belief! The behaviour of some people during this pandemic is unbelievable. I just had a row with a woman in the CO-OP and she ended up throwing a bottle of Omega 3 tablets at me! Thankfully my injuries are only super fish oil.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: 
That soon put you in your plaice.
Hoggy.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol:


----------

